

DartVM Faster Than JavaScript V8? - Pharohbot

I was reading on DartVM performace and saw this:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.dartlang.org&#x2F;performance&#x2F;<p>I was amazed at how the DartVM is faster than the famous &quot;screaming fast&quot; V8. Are these benchmarks true or are they just advertisement from Dart?
======
spankalee
Dart is built by the same team that wrote V8. They know what makes JavaScript
difficult to optimize and made Dart much easier for make fast. Not only is the
Dart VM faster than V8, but it's much, much simpler.

------
fiedzia
Anything statically typed can easily beat js at speed, there is no magic here.
Obvious problem with dart is that on almost every browser it will be
translated to js. Also you want to compare it with asm.js.

~~~
Pharohbot
I was think more about Server-side speed(Dart vs NodeJS in server-side
performance). Dart has already proven that its faster than hand-written JS
with dart2js in client-side.

